

Tell HN - Browsing HN new stories page is impossible  - jagira

Have you checked out the new stories page (http://news.ycombinator.com/newest) lately? More than 50% of the stories are spammy. On the second page (new stories section), the percentage of spammy stories is even higher.<p>Check out these posts -<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3995191<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3995250<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3995154<p>I guess most of them are submitted by bots.<p>Can we do something about it? How about setting minimum karma requirements for posting new stories a la Stackoverflow? New users can take part in meaningful discussions and earn karma to get eligible for submitting stories.
======
ColinWright
It's been like that for ages - flag them and move on.

